# know-nothin' noob



## peeteebee (Jul 4, 2019)

Just wanted to say 'hi'.

I've just bought an '04 Roadster, 1.8T Quattro.
Never owned a TT before.

About the car. She's a bit tired, bless ...
150k miles and been off the road for 18 months.
Smashed rear window
Noisy gearbox
Non-runner.
Everything ranges from tatty to completely knackered.

She was almost broken for parts but I bought it as a project.
I've got a socket set, half a brain and occasional spurts of enthusiasm. What could possibly go wrong? :lol:

I was supplied a replacement rear window and a 'box. Neither are fitted.
It was one of those projects that didn't get past the "buying bits" stage. I'm hoping I'll have more luck.

I have some initial questions but I guess I should post them separately.
So thanks in advance for any help.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  sounds like you have a bit of work to do


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Paul, Welcome to the TTF.
Best of luck, I think you may need some. :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## peeteebee (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks, all.
Yep, plenty luck needed!


----------



## peeteebee (Jul 4, 2019)

Twiddling my thumbs waiting for access to For Sale board (newbie restrictions). Apparently more posts helps. So here I am, posting. Sorry to have disturbed you all.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

peeteebee said:


> Twiddling my thumbs waiting for access to For Sale board (newbie restrictions). Apparently more posts helps. So here I am, posting. Sorry to have disturbed you all.


The rules have been changed you now need to pay to access the for sale section but to be honest there is much much more for sale on Facebook search mk1 forum and community


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi PTB, There is no need to pay anything.

_To gain access to the Market Place & PMs, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. This is free. 
_
When did you last check your Access? 

If you would like to contribute to the Market Place Compensation scheme & get TTF stickers, click link for info.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 1&t=882433

Hoggy.


----------



## peeteebee (Jul 4, 2019)

Hoggy said:


> Hi PTB, There is no need to pay anything.
> 
> _To gain access to the Market Place & PMs, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. This is free.
> _
> ...


Access is now available!!
Thanks


----------

